# Carmarthenshire Snapper 200km Audax April 12th



## Banjo (1 Mar 2014)

Anyone elser doing it?
Its a great ride with amazing coastal and rural scenery . Starts at Bynea cycle club near Llanelli.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-810/#more


----------

